# cannot emerge update to latest openssh

## tebers

after doing an emerge rsync successfully I have

tried to update the system and did get this

```
 root # emerge  -u system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge net-misc/openssh-3.2.3_p1 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/openssh-3.2.3p1.tar.gz

--23:47:12--  http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/openssh-3.2.3p1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/openssh-3.2.3p1.tar.gz'

Resolving www.ibiblio.org... done.

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

23:47:13 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/unix/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/portable/openssh-3.2.3p1.tar.gz

--23:47:13--  ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/unix/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/portable/openssh-3.2.3p1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/openssh-3.2.3p1.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.openbsd.org... failed: Host not found.

!!! Couldn't download openssh-3.2.3p1.tar.gz.  Aborting.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-misc/openssh/openssh-3.2.3_p1.ebuild .

root #

```

Dont know if this belongs to the bugs section. If so. please move to the right forum dear moderator  :Smile: 

Thorsten

----------

## lx

The website was probably unreachable, Resolving ftp.openbsd.org.. Host not found. I have just updated the package without any problem, maybe its now also added to the ibiblio mirror, but I downloaded 5 minutes ago.

Cya lX.

----------

## Zu`

Yeah same here, the update went fine. So try again later I guess, should work!

----------

## tebers

yep, works again

Thorsten

----------

